# I 1000 di giovannino!



## housecameron

Complimenti giovannino!
I tuoi interventi sono sempre precisi, accurati e molto corretti.
E' un piacere averti come "collega".
C O N G R A T U L A Z I O N I !!


----------



## Alxmrphi

*C*_o_nGr*a*T_u_L_a_*z*iO*n*I

È un vero piacere a leggere tutto da te


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Complimentoni* al nostro giovannino!

Auguri per il tuo postiversario. 

Eliasbetta


----------



## TimLA

Manteniamola semplice....

Bravo!


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, Elisabetta, Alex e Tim e un ringraziamento particolare a housecameron
E' un piacere essere qui con voi!


----------



## Jana337

*1000 bricioli di saggezza? Auguri e grazie. 
*


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, Jana (ma la saggezza non è il mio forte!)


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Grazie mille, amico *


----------



## giovannino

Grazie, Giannaclaudia e Paul


----------



## Einstein

Oops, questo mi era sfuggito, ho 8 gg di ritardo! Sottoscrivo tutto quello che hano detto gli altri!


----------

